# New to 1911's time, to take the plunge



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm thinking it's time to get a 1911, my buddy has a Springfield TRP. I like it, but want something different. Thinking about a Kimber Eclipse Custom II. It's dead sexy. Does anybody have any thoughts or sugestions?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My three friends who got unreliable Kimbers would suggest you get something else. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you have about 2 days left to buy a S&W 1911 and still get the $100 rebate 

-Jeff-


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I see you also have a P345. I just bought a Para Ordnance PCX745. I haven't shot it yet but I did shoot another guy's which prompted me to buy this one. It was an awesome shooter and cut my best group size from the P345 in better than half. Check out their web page at:
http://www.para-usa.com/index2.php

Here's a shot of my new toy


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Love my Kimber TLE. Ultra accurate and 100% reliable through its first 400 rounds.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> My three friends who got unreliable Kimbers would suggest you get something else. :mrgreen:


Mike,

This is your second posting that you have had friends with unreliable Kimbers. Please expand on the models and problems they had and when they owned these guns. Is there data that Kimber produces more lemons than other manufacturers? I don't know if Kimber has made significant production improvements in their more recent models but the TLE and SIS lines have a wealth of reliability data behind them, both from the LAPD and other resources. Even Mas Ayoob whom you seem to respect and often quote, took a Kimber SIS basically out of the box and won an IDPA Custom Defense Pistol match. Your opinion is extremely well respected on this forum so if you recommend not buying a product, it can and will influence decisions. For those of us who are merely novices or weekend shooters, please be as detailed as possible when knocking a product so we are aware of true faults with it.

Thanks


----------

